# My lot today :)



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's my griffs taken today, Georgie was in a foul mood because she was put on the grooming table  Don't ever groom em on a dark floor as you get the same look piccie 3 has


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

They are very beautiful dogs


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ahhhhhh fab dogs i love em .


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

they are gorgeous....now, ild like to ask a question lol.

did it take a bit of bassett hound to make that breed of dog???


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

I just love your dogs! I could easily fall for the breed ............  Brilliant pics, btw!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol.great pictures.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> they are gorgeous....now, ild like to ask a question lol.
> did it take a bit of bassett hound to make that breed of dog???


No they were bred down from the Grand Griffon Vendeen, the basset bit is that they're low to the ground  I'd love a Grand Griffon as well but they're pretty hard to get here i think there maybe one breeder of them in the UK. Otterhounds are very similar looking but a heck of a lot bigger then the gbgv's 

Thanks everyone as well for your comments, Georgie doesn't mind being groomed anywhere apart from her head, she turns into a manic monkey


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

ohhh u sayng that i can clearly see now lol...the Grand Griffon Vendeen are taller aint they.

still gorgeous dogs...i luv that cream color one on ur website...beautifull.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What lovely looking dogs never seen that breed before. Absolutely beautiful dogs.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep Loe you can get long legged gbgv's as well but thats not the standard, but you can get a mix of long and normal legged in the same litter. Our Georgie is a sable/white (the cream one) and JJ's a tri (grey, white & lemon) you can't see the lemon much on him. His coats a nightmare as we didn't hand strip it out as a pup but Georgie's is ok as she was handstripped not long after we got her. Hee hee don't start me on these coz i'll waffle on forever


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

waffle away...its interesting lol.

so they get strip groomed like the cairn terrier??? plucked likea chickin lol


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

yep when they're about 4-6 months old you handstrip all they're puppy coat out  i was in tears doing Georgies as i love the puppy coat. we tend to strip it as and when specially round the ears but many just do a massive strip twice a year. we hardly ever bath em just use a dry shampoo now and again


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

oooooo thats mad aint it.

thats a good thing wiv ur breed i spose aint it lol...do u got to scissor trim any areas or is it all hand strip??


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

no it's mostly handstrip but you can scissor near at the top of the ears to make em look more defined, also their legs if the fur gets to thick


----------

